# I've Finally Figured Out...



## xsullyx (Dec 10, 2014)

Why my dream of being a rock star has been so easily replaced by my career as a paramedic.....


because either way, i get to do drugs and rhythms everyday. buh dum tsh


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2014)

WOW!!!!! I think being sleep deprived made that way more funnier than it should have been


----------



## xsullyx (Dec 11, 2014)

haha i hear ya! I was a couple hours into the con-ed grind when i wrote that


----------

